# Miniature German Shepherd



## beatrice7

I recently adopted a German Shepherd who was abandoned at my work. She was only 44lbs at the time. She has a small frame and is well proportioned. She is definitely full grown, aged between 3-6. The vet says she's in very good health and that she is just a really small gsd... She weighs over 48 lbs now but is still tiny for a German Shepherd. She is definitely pure bred! 

Does anyone have an idea on why she is so small? 

I attached a picture of her next to a large german shepherd. 


I'd love to hear everyone thoughts and ideas on Maya  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack

maybe she is not a purebred GSD and so her size is appropriate for her . got more pictures ?


----------



## beatrice7

Some more pics

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vomlittlehaus

Either not purebred, or very poorly bred. And since you have no idea where the dog originated from ("I recently adopted a German Shepherd who was abandoned at my work") not sure how you concluded purebred.


----------



## Chris Wild

Purebred GSDs can be that small. It's not common, but it happens. The breed standard goes down to 22" and 48lbs as allowable for females and just as some dogs end up being larger than the standard allows, some can also be smaller. Though oversized is far more common than undersized.


----------



## SuperG

*"She weighs over 48 lbs now but is still tiny for a German Shepherd."*

Bitches:
Height at withers: 55-60 cm
Weight: 22-32 kg 

22Kg is 48.4 pounds.....lower end of the standard spectrum.

Not "tiny".


SuperG


----------



## beatrice7

Are there any known problems with GSDs this small?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ

No. She is clearly not a dwarf. Dwarfs do have some issues.


----------



## SuperG

beatrice7 said:


> Are there any known problems with GSDs this small?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


None that I have ever heard of ......except that they can scare you more often because they can hide in smaller places.

SuperG


----------



## LoveEcho

dawnandjr said:


> Either not purebred, or very poorly bred. And since you have no idea where the dog originated from ("I recently adopted a German Shepherd who was abandoned at my work") not sure how you concluded purebred.


That size is still within the standard, so not necessarily very poorly bred. I know a very nice female out of very nice lines who is 48 lbs. Both parents were on the low side of standard, but still within it. 

That being said, it is hard to tell from the photos if she is a purebred or not. Either way, I wouldn't expect any special health issues.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## beatrice7

Thanks for your input everyone


----------



## Castlemaid

Hard to tell from the pic but she may be a mixed breed. She seems to lack angulation and is quite long-legged for a GSD, though 48lbs is possible for a pure bred female.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

I used to work a sable GSD bitch in security that was about 40lbs.


----------



## Magwart

May I ask what part of the country? 

The reason I ask is that I see dogs that look just like this, in this size, _constantly_ in the shelter where I volunteer in Louisiana. In rescue, I've started jokingly referring to them as "Louisiana Liittles" (a/k/a "Cajun Shepherd Dogs") -- as I'm pretty sure someone (or multiple someones) out in the bayou here is breeding them tiny deliberately because they think it's clever.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Our first foster Foxy Roxy pants was only 50 or so, people always said "wow she is small for a GSD" ..and she was  small and mighty!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

beatrice7 said:


> I recently adopted a German Shepherd who was abandoned at my work. She was only 44lbs at the time. She has a small frame and is well proportioned. She is definitely full grown, aged between 3-6. The vet says she's in very good health and that she is just a really small gsd... She weighs over 48 lbs now but is still tiny for a German Shepherd. She is definitely pure bred!
> 
> Does anyone have an idea on why she is so small?
> 
> I attached a picture of her next to a large german shepherd.
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear everyone thoughts and ideas on Maya
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



The little rescue boy I have right now is also small, maybe 50-55 lbs., and he's that way because he was starved and consequently stunted when his breeder didn't sell the litter as fast as he thought he should. He doesn't know he's small, however, and is the bright spot in our house right now, he keeps us laughing. He also helps me take care of my sister, who has some disabilities. If I don't hear her call me at night, my boy hears her and wakes me up. We've had him about 10 months, and it's hard to imagine a time he wasn't with us.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

She is adorable. I LOVE her ears.


----------



## beatrice7

Magwart said:


> May I ask what part of the country?
> 
> The reason I ask is that I see dogs that look just like this, in this size, _constantly_ in the shelter where I volunteer in Louisiana. In rescue, I've started jokingly referring to them as "Louisiana Liittles" (a/k/a "Cajun Shepherd Dogs") -- as I'm pretty sure someone (or multiple someones) out in the bayou here is breeding them tiny deliberately because they think it's clever.


I'm in California and I see a lot more oversized GSDs here than small ones. I actually work with over 60 dogs daily and still haven't seen a GSD as small as Maya


----------



## zyppi

Magwart said:


> May I ask what part of the country?
> 
> The reason I ask is that I see dogs that look just like this, in this size, _constantly_ in the shelter where I volunteer in Louisiana. In rescue, I've started jokingly referring to them as "Louisiana Liittles" (a/k/a "Cajun Shepherd Dogs") -- as I'm pretty sure someone (or multiple someones) out in the bayou here is breeding them tiny deliberately because they think it's clever.


Think they're breeding them pirogue size:laugh: ?


----------



## blackshep

She doesn't look purebred to me, to be honest, but she's not too small by any means. GSD's aren't supposed to be 100+ lbs


----------



## stmcfred

I don't think she's purebred, but does look mostly gsd.


----------



## Chicagocanine

She does look like she could be a mix.
We had a GSD here in the local rescue who was about 40 lbs, tiny, not underweight but she looked like 100% GSD!


----------



## Chip18

I think she's a mix the legs and the tiny feet remind me of a Boxer but other than that, I don't see any Boxer in her.


----------



## GatorDog

Can't really decide if she's purebred or not, but my female is about 49-50lbs at 13 months right now.


----------



## holland

glad that you rescued her-I think she is purebred


----------



## RubyTuesday

I think she looks purebred, too. She's small, but as with big that's neither inherently 'good' nor 'bad'. A smaller size is better for some tasks, not as good for others, & every bit as loveable, loyal, smart & personable. 

People will probably remark on her size. Some just to snark & others making conversation, or just curious, but not intending to be insulting. Regardless, you know the dog you've got, so pay 'em no mind. I'm amused when people try to rile me with comments about Djibouti's size. It's absolutely AMAZING that they somehow think I care a scant whit for their unsolicited, unwelcome, boorish & boooring remarks.


----------



## glowingtoadfly

Our girl topped out at 52 pounds and was 45 pounds when we brought her home at a year old.


----------



## lola2010

It's absolutely AMAZING that they somehow think I care a scant whit for their unsolicited, unwelcome, boorish & boooring remarks.


LMAO love the way you said that !


----------

